# Industrial



## Heliophobic (Apr 8, 2011)

I can't be the only one who listens to industrial rock/metal on this site. Where are my rivetheads at?

Industrial general.

[video=youtube;dL381E4mhHY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dL381E4mhHY[/video]

[video=youtube;3pCggUm1jrc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pCggUm1jrc[/video]

[video=youtube;l0cz65hA-50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0cz65hA-50[/video]


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 8, 2011)

Does Rammstein count?


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 9, 2011)

I have my staples of Industrial Rock/Metal that I still listen to.  10 years ago when I was a part of the goth scene I listened to a lot of that.   I've since moved into classic metal, but I'll always have a place for Tool and NIN ^_^


----------



## LLiz (Apr 9, 2011)

This kind of stuff (especially heavy metal) is stuff that I LOVE seeing live, but I don't really enjoy it much if I am listening to it on CD.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's some cool industrial death metal:

[yt]eN_MlRNKsBc[/yt]


----------



## Vibgyor (Apr 9, 2011)

you aren't alone grycho

[video=youtube;8sQl7Rj80Wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sQl7Rj80Wc[/video]
[video=youtube;zUaLjES9mOA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUaLjES9mOA[/video]
[video=youtube;kRa3BU5bl-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRa3BU5bl-s[/video]
[video=youtube;LiAurBZpYEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiAurBZpYEo[/video]
[video=youtube;Y8klW9trVTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8klW9trVTQ[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 9, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Does Rammstein count?


 
Yes


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (Apr 9, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Yes


 Then I guess I'm in here too.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 9, 2011)

Chemlab, Nachtmahr, 16Volt, Uberbyte, Skinny Puppy, ohGr, And One, Covenant. Fuck YES!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey look an industrial music thread 
[yt]fyB-6SlcOkk[/yt]
Great German Industrial I found recently.   I uploaded the rest of their album to youtube and i linked where you can download their full album in its description


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;zCFOXnndrZI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCFOXnndrZI[/video]

I'll just leave this here in lieu of their new album...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

where my KMFDM homies at 

[yt]mGEQT48Ghzs[/yt]


----------



## Hir (Apr 17, 2011)

[yt]JsWv9nFLl_s[/yt]
[yt]cqRZUzjaz9g[/yt]
[yt]SSnB5wjynGs[/yt]
[yt]MGq-th0B2AU[/yt]
[yt]OLYwesSuD5E[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 17, 2011)

Is anyone here seeing a shift in the Industrial club scene these days? Seems like industrial-techno bands like Nachtmahr and Uberbyte are getting higher attendances than bands like Chemlab and 16Volt these days. I've been to a Nachtmahr/Uberbyte gig recently on behalf of the magazine I work for and they kicked all kinds of ass, so I can't complain.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 17, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Yes



How 'bout older Dawn of Ashes?


----------



## jeff (Apr 17, 2011)

[yt]uN0yI-ambNY[/yt]
[yt]dsONzEqrr6w[/yt]
[yt]bKYCwtnLj_8[/yt]
[yt]u07F8jMH_VY[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 17, 2011)

fuck yeah My Life With The Thrill Kill Kult is cool


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 18, 2011)

[yt]qlLVylrzqgk[/yt]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;dOceTv122Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOceTv122Ok[/video]

He looked so weird when he was on all those drugs.


----------



## NeuroCypher (Apr 22, 2011)

Front 242, SPK, Throbbing Gristle, DAF, EinstÃ¼rzende neubauten. I'm going retro on this shit! :3


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 22, 2011)

This is some third-wave industrial shit right here.

[video=youtube;50U_88hUJNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50U_88hUJNg[/video]


----------



## NeuroCypher (Apr 23, 2011)

Jared ^THAT SONG IS FUCKING AWESOME^


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 23, 2011)

NeuroCypher said:


> Jared ^THAT SONG IS FUCKING AWESOME^



IT IS!

I saw Nachtmahr live once. Before they performed it, Thomas Rainer was asking the crowd "What is Industrial?" There were a lot of varied answers, including "Bangin' beats!" "Naked chicks!" and someone said "Boom Boom Boom!" which was the right answer, and then they played that song. I fucking love them <3

[video=youtube;OdYKrOaKQ8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdYKrOaKQ8c[/video]

I saw this live too. They threw sex dolls into the crowd and I was nailed in the face by an inflatable dick


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2011)

Germany just happens to be the best country for industrial, setting aside the fact that they founded it.

[video=youtube;DnWGlrSMH78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnWGlrSMH78[/video]

[video=youtube;vEiwup6ni1s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEiwup6ni1s[/video]

[video=youtube;FY-Ovp3PFc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FY-Ovp3PFc4[/video]

[video=youtube;fyZZTPaAFjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyZZTPaAFjI[/video]


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 23, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Germany just happens to be the best country for industrial, setting aside the fact that they founded it.


 
Actually, British band Throbbing Gristle pioneered the genre, but Germany did help with it.


----------



## Lyoto (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> where my KMFDM homies at
> 
> [yt]mGEQT48Ghzs[/yt]


 
You beat me to it.  Was about to post some kmfdm until I got to your post.

Oh well might as well go ahead and post some anyway.

[video=youtube;xwhOTNQcQq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwhOTNQcQq4[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Apr 23, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Germany just happens to be the best country for industrial, setting aside the fact that they founded it.


 
actually, industrial was created in the UK.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 24, 2011)

Jared said:


> Actually, British band Throbbing Gristle pioneered the genre, but Germany did help with it.


 
Really? Huh.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 24, 2011)

[yt]K3aeWHz6Zok[/yt]

[yt]rQIBtbsX32Q[/yt]

[yt]IlexG6Fn0pI[/yt]

[yt]d7VNBZSGABQ[/yt]

[yt]VMlR1mVHsv8[/yt]

[yt]G8t5rAIV3WY[/yt]

I like the classical music.

And Cabaret Voltaire.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 25, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Really? Huh.



Yeah, quite a few styles of Electronic music started off in the UK. Dubstep originated in North London for example, and Depeche Mode pioneered Synthpop (or at least were the most influential artist).

Oh, and for all you KMFDM fans, they're releasing a new album _very _soon


----------



## circulating (Apr 27, 2011)

personal favorites of the first 'industrial' movement include Throbbing Gristle (got to see them live and meet them :3), Coil, SPK, NON, early Current 93, Einsturzende Neubauten, Lustmord, and Whitehouse (though I prefer their later works)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 27, 2011)

circulating said:


> Whitehouse (though I prefer their later works)


 
have you heard _twice is not enough_?

i got _thank your lucky stars_ and it didnt do anything for me but _twice_ was just so wonderful i know i cant do it justice except to post this review



			
				Martin Conway from Catstranglinâ€™    magazine said:
			
		

> Hard as a bulldozer full of Paraguayan police dogs,    this superb CD features Whitehouseâ€™s â€˜Twice is Not Enoughâ€™ and â€˜Never Forget    Deathâ€™ albums (originally released in â€™91 and â€˜92 respectively). Historyâ€™s a    cruel bastard - if the opening track â€˜To Dieâ€™ sounds familiar, itâ€™s no doubt    because itâ€™s soundâ€™s been appropriated The eight tracks that make up â€˜Twice..â€™    are like the soundtrack to some neon-lit, sex and violence-drenched manga film    set in a Neo-Tokyo housing complex. Picks of the bunch include â€˜The White Whipâ€™,    a pulsating acid shower of pure power electronics, power electronics, like two    aliens caught in coitus in a wind tunnel, the hypnotic and subtle â€˜Neroniaâ€™    and the tension-fuelled â€˜Fanaticsâ€™, percussive whip cracks phasing into waves    of sonic fuzz. The groupâ€™s speciality is S&M-heavy lyrics, though â€˜Heads    You Loseâ€™ and â€˜Masters Of The Overviolenceâ€™ are light years ahead of the average    bandâ€™s smutty â€˜ooh arenâ€™t we risquÃ©â€™â€™ take on the subject. Theyâ€™re slightly    more subdued than the verbal deathfuck experience of the classic â€˜Thank Your    Lucky Starsâ€™ album, but they still articulate enough passion to complement the    rabid synth snarls, shuddering bass lines and robotic throbbing. The title track    is a perfect fade-out, an â€˜Apocalypse Nowâ€™ for the 1990s, like staring up into    the copter blades as the world burns around your ears, before descending into    angry howls in a dripping sewer.
> 
> The four â€˜Never Forget Deathâ€™ bonus tracks are    real tube-killer stuff - in fact the title piece is probably one of the best    â€˜industrialâ€™ tracks ever recorded. Itâ€™s a high frequency missile assault of    feedback, tarmac-gargling vocals and a bass synth that steamrollers your ribcage    across the floor. Also terrific is â€˜Asking For Itâ€™, which sounds a bit like    a gabba take on early Cab Voltaire, only much harsher. As the track rumbles    on it sucks you through a databank of rich synthesiser sounds layered on top    of each other, quite vibrant and stunningly pure. And then â€˜Torture Chamberâ€™    breaks your limbs, batters your skull off the windowsill and ends the album    in a bloody, heaving mess, a factory accident of chaos.
> 
> Itâ€™s a shame that music from 7/8 years ago still    beats most â€˜new releasesâ€™ hands down in â€™99 ...but this just goes to prove that    Whitehouse are still the band by which all industrial must be judged.


----------



## B0N3S (Apr 28, 2011)

Major industrial whore here! Favorite bands: DYM, Dawn of Ashes, Psyclon Nine, KMFDM, Das Ish, Carphax Files, Pre-Emptive Strike 0.1, Angelspit, Grendel....... second thought, I won't name them all. Too many to type. Plus, I'm being a lazy ass right now. lol


----------



## circulating (Apr 28, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> have you heard _twice is not enough_?
> 
> i got _thank your lucky stars_ and it didnt do anything for me but _twice_ was just so wonderful i know i cant do it justice except to post this review



sounds wonderful, I'll definitely check it out :>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 3, 2011)

I used to listen to Noisuf X. Then i got bored to that genre.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm on a Skinny Puppy binge lately, and I just had to link.

Blows my mind every time I listen to it.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 20, 2011)

Headscan is an amazing EBM band. I've been listening to them a whole lot lately. I'm surprised they don't have a larger following.

[video=youtube;OnSb0_dj3LI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnSb0_dj3LI[/video]


----------

